# hydrowave ?



## earl60446 (Mar 31, 2014)

What do you guys think of this new hydrowave technology. Basically it makes sounds / vibrations underwater to attract fish and / or create feeding frenzys (as they claim), opinions, do you guys buy into this? Or is it just another gimmick to catch fisherman not fish?

Tim

https://www.hydrowave.com/freshwater/index.htm


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2014)

I personally am not sold on it. 

I would need to test one out on different bodies of water over a period of time to give my true opinion.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have no real life experience with it either but I am always skeptical about this kind of stuff. I cannot tell you how many lures I have that never caught a fish but they certainly caught me. There are many ideas fisherman come up with that I don't see any value in. At one time there were devices called Color-C-Lectors that determined what color lure you should use. Also fisherman in FL used to paint fish on the bottom of their boats. How many different bobbers are there out there. I can't tell you how many salmon trolling spoons I had at one time, all with the magic color and pattern.
Tim


----------



## ggoldy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fish, painted on the bottom of my boat.....Mmmm
Their bellies only, right?....Mmmm
Yeah, I can see a couple Jack Crevalle's attacking my little jon boat!!! Or worse yet, a shark!! LOL
How about stickers? 'Fish belly' stickers might be marketable LMAO


----------



## Bigwrench (Mar 31, 2014)

I've wanted to try one out for awhile and probably will buy one eventually . From people that I know and trust they swear by them , if for nothing else but to mask the sounds of the TM. 
I'm not gonna pay full price for one though lol. Just waiting for the right price on a used one or a trade for one I think.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346952#p346952 said:


> ggoldy » Mon Mar 31, 2014 4:49 pm[/url]"]Fish, painted on the bottom of my boat.....Mmmm
> Their bellies only, right?....Mmmm
> Yeah, I can see a couple Jack Crevalle's attacking my little jon boat!!! Or worse yet, a shark!! LOL
> How about stickers? 'Fish belly' stickers might be marketable LMAO




They sell stickers

https://www.baitmyhull.com/


We pained squid on the bottom one year - tuna did not seem to mind but I do not think it helped much either


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2014)

Never been around one, it's a little overboard to me


----------



## juggernot (Apr 2, 2014)

I thought the thing makes the sounds of fish feeding on or the noise of schools of bait? If it does work I imagine it would be more effective in salt water than freshwater where schooling fish and bait seem to be less prevalent.


----------



## ccm (Apr 2, 2014)

Quite a few of the bass pros say they won't go without it and why spend the extra $$$ if you don't think it works. I know some have a sponsorship with them but a lot don't. I do think there is something to it but I'm still unsure if it is worth the extra $$$ if your not professionally tournament fishing. Electronics aren't always necessary to catch fish and have fun. I've seen from the early days of side scan ( Dad had a Bottom Line ) and we caught lots of fish to the high tech stuff we have now ( still catching lots of fish ) I guess what I'm getting at is you don't always need the latest and greatest to catch lots of fish though the new stuff is pretty cool.


----------

